# Raising 5 Week Old Puppy - advice



## Sijjvravisz (May 22, 2012)

Yes, before the torches come out, I -know- 5 weeks is too early to be taken from the mother. However, this was an extreme case in which the mother rejected the pups and the owner was just going to dump them in a kill shelter, the same kill shelter that I rescued my 5 week old kittens from (this was 8 years ago, mind you, and they are now grown and healthy, loving cats). 

I'm a fair expert on raising kittens and cats, but I haven't had a puppy this young since -I- was only about 8 years old. Needless to say, my mom did the raising of that particular young pup and all I did was play with it and cuddle it. I know a puppy is going to be a bit more work than a 5 week old kitten, and I know he's missed out on crucial puppy socialization that goes on between 5-8 weeks. However, I also know it's not impossible to save this pup and raise him to a well socialized dog. I would just like some advice and tips from others who have been in the same boat.

Bite inhibition is the thing I'll most need tips on. Once he's had a few rounds of shots, I plan on getting him into some puppy classes to help him learn how to play and socialize with other dogs so he doesn't become dog-aggressive due to lack of interaction at a young age. Also -diet. I know he can't be fully weaned. My kittens were not fully weaned at that age and I had to blend kitten milk with their kitten chow for a few weeks until they were able to eat canned and dry without needing the kitten milk. Does anyone have suggestions on the best brand and type of food for a pup this young, and frequency of feeding?

He has not yet been wormed and has not had shots. He'll be going to the vet for shots later this week - is 5 weeks too young to do a first deworming of a pup?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sijjvravisz (May 22, 2012)

No one has any advice? :/


----------



## rhflan (May 20, 2012)

I would just take him to the vet as soon as possible, and ask these questions to the vet.


----------



## turtlesocks (May 18, 2012)

As far as bite inhibition, there is a sticky thread on here that you could start with. And here is a link to a discussion on this board about feeding a young puppy.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi! Good for you for taking on this challenge. It sounds like you are at least prepared about what is to come.
Check out the sticky at the top of the forum pages, "The Bite Stops Here." It helps with bite inhibition. 
Since I've never had a puppy that young, I don't know about the feeding or deworming!
Good luck!


----------



## Nuggets (Feb 23, 2012)

yes yes, do ask your vet about the medical questions.

I got Nugget when she was 4 weeks. She still doesn't understand bite inhibition, and she's now 5 months old. It sucks and the progress is slloooowww. I was feeding her Iams healthy naturals mushed up with water and the vet said that was fine. I think about 1 week later she was eating it hard.

Socializing such a young baby is huge... but it's hard when you don't have another dog around 24/7. I regret this now, but I waited until Nugget was 3 1/2 months to start taking her to puppy playtime at PetCo. What I regret most is not having her around another dog every single day. When she first met other dogs, she would scream and give warning bites to them. She was overwhelmed just being around another dog. Forget having them come up to sniff her, that was out of the question.
We go to playtime weekly and we meet other dogs in parks and we go on occasional walks with a neighbor's GSD. It isn't enough, but Nugget is now at a point where she tolerates being sniffed and sniffing other dogs. In large groups of puppies (more than 5...) she gets overwhelmed and will nip the ball of puppies that go running over her. She still has no idea how to read dog body language.
What Nugget really needs is total immersion with other dogs, not random interactions a few times a week.

I suggest, from (my poor) experience, have your puppy meet a dog every single day (even the same one) and let them interact for an hour or two. Have him meet new people every day, or as much as you possibly can. The more the better. A "new" person can be the same person that doesn't live with you. That person will still be new to your puppy, because he doesn't see them 24/7. After he goes to the vet, start having him meet other fully vaccinated, nice dogs every day if you can. Any (good) doggy interaction will help your puppy in leaps and bounds if you start now!
I also suggest puppy playtime at PetCo. The one here requires at least 2 rounds of shots and a rabies shot to play, but it's so worth it. It's free and really helps with doggy behavior. But don't give up or get frustrated, if he is a scaredy cat. Just keep being persistent and consistent and reassuring. 

Nugget is a total closet case, and I hope your puppy isn't that way. It's heart breaking seeing Nugget so upset just by being around other dogs. She is getting better, but it feels like forever... She occasionally gives a play bow to another dog, but doesn't know what to do past that... and that's a huge step from cowering behind me and snapping at a dog when it came near when she first started at playtime.


----------



## raml123 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have gotten each of my puppies at 5 weeks old and they turned out fine, and have their own personalities. As a matter of fact the male dachshund I got he know what go lay down meant and did it. Yes 5weeks old is to young to deworm. You should wait until 6 weeks old, but if there is an infestation then you need to find out from you vet what to give the pup.


----------

